# Secrets o.O



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey guys! Secrets. Is it linked to IE of your Hidden agenda? Sometimes I believe it is. For example Ne HA would love to have nasty secrets about what is going on and what is connected to what. Fi HA would be about relations.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't believe so. HA should be about which standards / norms you set out for yourself in order to bypass the nasty societal expectations / rules / norms. And the obligatory PoLR which, coincidentally, shares the type, but not the orientation with it(say Ti and Te).

Reference: Dimension two | School of System Socionics


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Isn't setting norms for the self bound to have rigid behavior that would be less prone to keeping secrets?

Also, bump.


----------

